# Vaginal dryness



## barw

One for you ladies,is there natural home remedy for vaginal dryness.


----------



## Raeven

Slippery elm. It comes in capsule form. Take a couple of those a day, and you won't believe the difference.

I began taking it as a preventive measure against diverticulitis, but the side benefit was almost immediately noticeable!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Raeven,
I just noticed this thread. Tell me more about the "preventive measure against diverticulitis" (and lord knows I could use the side benefit also!)


----------



## loghome mom

I use coconut oil.


----------



## unregistered168043

Oh good grief.


----------



## SageLady

Darntootin said:


> Oh good grief.


Why oh good grief? Many women have the problem of vaginal dryness, especially heading into menopause and beyond. Good to know there is something natural that helps....


----------



## Chixarecute

I use the meno moist product available here:
http://www.wiseways.com/Merchant2/m...Code=WH&Product_Code=SUPP-M&Category_Code=BC1

Raeven, does slippery elm have a high plant estrogen level? I need to avoid...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

I purchased the meno moist a few days ago at Earthfare but haven't used them yet. Do they work really well? 

Why would you need to avoid the slippery elm? I thought it's estrogen that we need when we enter menopause.


----------



## Seagrape

V-LOE vaginal lotion. Comes in what looks like a toothpaste tube. Apply a small amount manually. Works great and isn't sticky. Can be purchased online at Puritan's Pride and probably other vitamin and supplement houses.


----------



## Judy in IN

Yellow flax seed, which I get from www.gotflax.com . It balances your hormones, along with a host of other pluses.

I've been taking it for three years now, and have had it stop hot flashes in their tracks, HEAL an old shoulder injury, HEAL an old knee injury, ( anyone want a knee brace?) and clear out arthritis from two finger joints.

Yes, it restores vaginal moisture.


----------



## Chixarecute

Georgia Girl, the meno-moist is very good, nourishing. I use half a suppository, should use 2x per week but even 1x is helpful. Goofy little comment here - I tried to OPEN the supp...it turns out that one is supposed to squeeze it out.

I need to avoid the plant base estrogens due to breast cancer risk. I've already survived it once...


----------



## Raeven

Chixarecute said:


> I use the meno moist product available here:
> http://www.wiseways.com/Merchant2/m...Code=WH&Product_Code=SUPP-M&Category_Code=BC1
> 
> Raeven, does slippery elm have a high plant estrogen level? I need to avoid...


Chixarecute, my apologies for not responding sooner -- I was out of town and missed this.

Honestly, I don't know the plant estrogen level of slippery elm. I'll talk to a friend or two who might know and get back to you if I learn anything -- although Google may be your best friend on this question!

I personally don't take it for vaginal dryness but as a preventive measure against diverticulitis -- which I also don't have, but which I definitely don't want! The, ummm, other effect was just a bonus.


----------



## Goldie

Judy In IN, thanks for posting about the yellow flax seed. I just placed an order....it looks like a great product and much better than what I am now taking. I especially like the cold processing.


----------



## majik

Can you please tell me more about the flax seed? Is it ground? How do you take it? How much? Thanks!


----------



## Judy in IN

You can purchase it ground, but I buy the whole seed and grind it myself. Ellie frowns on using anything besides a coffee grinder, but I have good success with my blender. 

In the morning, I put 2 tablespoons of flax seed in the blender and grind it briefly. Then, I add a heaping scoop of the flax hull lignins and grapefruit or orange juice to make a smoothie. Drink it up, and that's IT. 

I wouldn't recommend using grape or apple juice. The fruit juice turns it into a freight train going through your system.


----------



## Goldie

Judy, thank you for that idea about the grapefruit juice. I will try that. I also bought the flax hull lignin's, which I had never heard of, but hope to see what it does. I did buy the ground flax hoping it would be easier and handy to take. Thanks again.


----------



## Goldie

Judy in IN, I have been taking the yellow flax seed and the flax hull lignin's since I received them. In this short time, the difference it has made to my joints is remarkable. I am walking better and feeling better, so get more homesteading work done. Thanks so much for sharing your story.


----------



## Judy in IN

Goldie,

I am glad to hear that you have tried the flax. I tell so many people, but few try it. All those that do are amazed at what it does for them. 

Now, you might investigate to make sure you are getting enough iodine also. My daughter works in a lab and is seeing goiter patients. 

I've got her, my husband, and myself on Idoral. You can tell a big difference there too, if you are deficient. I get mine from www.illnessisoptional.com along with vitamin D3.


----------



## Goldie

Judy in IN, I am ordering the Iodoral so will give that a try. I just had a friend whose doctor told her to take iodine with D3 and K, so I referred her to the link you gave. I am still loving my flax...it really makes a difference in living life.


----------



## jamala

Iodoral is making a HUGE difference in me. I have so much more energy now.


----------

